# Anyone near the Chicago area perhaps?



## QueenCheetah (May 5, 2014)

Looking for groups already set up in the Chicago area- anyone know of anything for the 20 or so age group?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mee!! I'm 19 lol will be 20 in 3 months


----------

